# The DOXA Photo Contest!



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*The DOXA SUB Photo Contest!*

Over the years we have seen some fantastic photos of your DOXA SUBs here on the DOXA Forum! 

How about a little contest to identify some of the best? ;-)

The DOXA Photo Contest will award prizes for the first, second and third best DOXA SUB photos as decided by YOU - the DOXA Forum.:-!

Here's how it works:

Post your photo to this thread between now and January 15th. We will select ten finalists on January 15th. Then from January 15th through January 31st the "final judging" will be conducted by all of you - the DOXA Forum, with the winners announced on February 1st. IMPORTANT - only post your entries to this thread, if you have ANY questions, please direct them to us via the Forum by PM to: DOXA Forum Administrator 1. PLEASE DO NOT POST questions or ANYTHING other than your photo entry here to this thread. :rodekaart
Only one entry per Forum Member!

*First Prize:* $500.00 DOXA Gift Certificate. This is $500.00 you 
 can use for ANYTHING on the DOXA Website - 
 watches, merchandise, straps, service, etc.

*Second Prize:* The DOXA DIVER SURVIVAL PACK - This includes: 
DOXA Rubber Dive Strap (750T or 1000T), a DOXA 
 NATO STRAP, Burgeon third-hand tool, and an Orange 
 DOXA Watch roll to hold it! Also includes a DOXA 
 polishing cloth, a DOXA Hat, T-Shirt and dive patch.

*Third Prize:* A DOXA Hat, DOXA T-shirt, Dive patch and 
 Polishing cloth


*Let's see some of those great photos! :-!*


----------



## frogonwheels (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

DEMO is going to smoke us on this one, but here's my "artful" contribution anyway.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

*great pictures to start with, keep them coming !*

*DOXA*


----------



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

SUB 800Ti in action!


----------



## Alas (Feb 8, 2007)

How about a myriad of colour.
Alasdair


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

haha.... Demo's going to win.

Anyway, here's my contribution


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

Ramble on!

Joe


----------



## lagrinin (Sep 1, 2006)

Don't vote for DEMO yet! OK, vote for DEMO:-!.....and 2nd place goes to ??? Losing sucks, especially before the game starts.
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## James13 (Dec 10, 2007)

A little blue....


----------



## studio808 (Feb 11, 2006)

Cool, a photo competition!!!

How's this one?



Sorry only kidding, I can't enter as I work for DOXA, but I don't need much excuse to post an underwater wrist shot, or two. :-d


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

My Divingstar 600 tribute to the original T-graph advertisement.












Kev.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

A little TG Sharkie love :-d










Dave


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I am taking myself out of the running since I am one of the mods :-( However, I think that this is probably one of my best pictures ever;-):-!


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

+1 Demo's gonna win..:-d


----------



## watchu2 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Caribbean Soul (Oct 31, 2007)

Doxa SUB 1000T Project AWARE Limited Edition with my PADI Project AWARE Limited Edition International Year of the Reef 2008 C-card:










--Keith


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll play along...


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

wow, I vote for this one (and if you win, you can give me the prize~!!)



studio808 said:


> Cool, a photo competition!!!
> 
> How's this one?
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Dugas (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Eric Dugas said:


>


That is a SWEEEEET shot!!!

How many times did you have to shoot it before it came out right??


----------



## Eric Dugas (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Jason.

It goes like this, drop the watch, shoot. drop the watch, shoot...

Lots of fun

Eric


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

My SUB300T 2002 Re-Issue:


----------



## Bo.W.ling (Jan 31, 2008)

Because this watch is so sweet... ;-)


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I won't enter into the competition as I'm a moderator, but I'd still like to post a few images.

Bit of snow last night so here's a bit of orange contrast 

Pete


----------



## sparkem (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

sparkem said:


>


Uhhh.......there is some type of crustacean stuck to your watch:-d

Great and VERY unusual shot:thanks


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Just adding this image to keep the thread going. Not a competition entry.

Pete


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

A watch I no longer have. Please do not include me in the final vote. I thought when Doxa created this I would see a lot more posts.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, I won't be home in time to make any new shots so I'll just have to enter an old photo that I took by a stream out on the Olympic peninsula in 2006:


----------



## Eric Dugas (Feb 11, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Well, I won't be home in time to make any new shots so I'll just have to enter an old photo that I took by a stream out on the Olympic peninsula in 2006:


Wow:-! Love this shot, also love the subject in it

Eric


----------



## simon bradfield (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, there's some seriously good stuff out there! As I see it, Studio808's fantastic shot is ahead by a whisker.

Here's mine...


----------



## RunninOnEmpty (Sep 25, 2006)

*My Sharky would like to play! *


----------



## lgreen (Feb 11, 2006)

Just goofing around. Got an entry level Olympus digital SLR and just snapped this pic of the watch on the counter. No tripod (but has image stabilization) and all settings are default with default lens. Taken at night with flash. Wow, these cameras are getting good. Watch looks banged to heck in the pic but looks new on my wrist.


----------



## icemuffin (Jul 13, 2007)

Here is the SUB


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 22, 2007)

Divingstar GMT.


----------



## KarlS (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm not really entering, but I was doing a fashion shoot for another project on Tuesday and did a DOXA-oriented series. This was my favorite.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

KarlS said:


> I'm not really entering, but I was doing a fashion shoot for another project on Tuesday and did a DOXA-oriented series. This was my favorite.


What a nice shot

Girls and Watches always mix really nice. ;-)


----------



## Retep (Jan 29, 2007)

Reflecting the Dutch winter-sunlight...


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## fishgod (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else but I am having a very hard time figuring out which photo's are entries and which one are not. People have been replying to threads re-posting pictures ... several people have posted more than one picture which is a no no, and also people have been posting pictures that are not to be considered ... it seems to me at this point the thread has gone south and pretty much useless.

Sorry but that is my take on it ...

John


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

John, I believe that the head-honchos at Doxa can sift through this thread, and still make sense of the valid entries in it;-)


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

jclevoy said:


> John, I believe that the head-honchos at Doxa can sift through this thread, and still make sense of the valid entries in it;-)


John,

Jason's right. DOXA is going to pick the ten that we will all have a chance to vote on via a poll. The ten will be chosen on Jan 15th.

While I think DOXAs original intent was to make this thread contest submissions only(no commentary, no non-competing photos, etc) it's still all good.


----------



## THOR (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow! There are some really great shots in this thread. I don't honestly feel as though mine belongs among them, but I hate to be just a lurker:


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

subkrawler said:


> John,
> 
> Jason's right. DOXA is going to pick the ten that we will all have a chance to vote on via a poll. The ten will be chosen on Jan 15th.
> 
> While I think DOXAs original intent was to make this thread contest submissions only(no commentary, no non-competing photos, etc) it's still all good.


Sorry Guys ... guess I'm just getting old and cranky....

Ty I was looking at the DVD's from Jason, thank you Jason!, and I really think you should submit the one with the watch and computer ... I thought that was an a very nice pic ... clear shot of the SR a good showing of the depth and the red wetwetsuit ... think about it but I DO LIKE IT.

John


----------



## skillet (Apr 16, 2008)

I cant shoot a good picture for the life of me. It's not for the lack of a subject, just no photo skills. I do feel compelled to say that you guys really do have some great skills and nice watches. Keep those awsome pics comming so us non talented folks can enjoy PLEASE.


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

*NOT MY OWN PHOTO* 

The owner isn't around here much, but thought it would be fun to surprise him IF he is a finalist with this superb shot of a vintage 300T Pro being worn as intended north of the Arctic Circle -


----------



## frp422 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well here's a few of my recent acquisition taken in the freezing wastes of the UK's Lake District over New Year. There are some pretty amazing photos on this post, but thought I'd share. The watch was warm from wearing and actually melted its way into the ice on the water


----------



## markrichardsonno9 (Mar 29, 2006)

Great shots guys , heres a few of mine 








.








.


----------



## frp422 (Sep 9, 2008)

Another icy cold one...


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Great shots here guys! Mark, seeing yours was like seeing my collection before my eyes. I have those three and often wear the Sharky on the Bund. And that shot of the Professional is simply _outstanding! _:-!


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

For your consideration...

Cheers,

Avi


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Since the rules state we are only suppose to post -ONE- photo per member here is my entry  ........


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> Since the rules state we are only suppose to post -ONE- photo per member here is my entry  ........


Wow Dave, that is spectacular. Nice to see my old T-Graph looking so amazing. I've said it before... DOXA HIRE THIS MAN!!!


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is my entry..... Victoria's Port Phillip Bay meets the Mil Pro :-!










Cheers!


----------



## Monochrome (Jul 6, 2008)

My old 600T sharky... i miss her so 
If i win i'll buy the 1000T Sharkhunter because that one comes closest to my beloved 600T. So stupid i sold her... o|


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

Great pictures guys!

My entry. Because it's not just a colour, it's a VIBRANT ORANGE!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

^^ I do LOVE that shot


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

jclevoy said:


> ^^ I do LOVE that shot


Me too. There are lots of great shots here, but Ripper's T-graph pic always has been a stand-out to me.

Rob


----------



## asche (May 18, 2008)

Lots of nice photos here! I have to visit the forum more often. Almost missed this one. I was surprised to see I already had an entry ;-) (thank you David).

I choose to post a different picture from the same site. The motive 
is my vintage 300T in the Tempelfjord on Svalbard (78° 20´north), where the two glaciers Tunabreen and Von Postbreen merge. The perfect place to wear a Doxa.:-!


----------



## WORKSIMON (Nov 13, 2007)

Need more Vintage :-d

Here's my Conq as near to the beach as it's ever going to get :-d:-d:-d










Cheers

Simon


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Holy crap!!!!!!! the quality of the shots coming in are are bloody amazing. Love those T-Graph entries........

Pete


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

my favorite photo


----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

here's my Sub 600T in its natural element
2 inch below the surface... ;-);-);-)


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

WORKSIMON said:


> Here's my Conq as near to the beach as it's ever going to get :-d:-d:-d


C'mon mate, you need to harden up! Don't you want to see your Conq get hit by a wave and knocked off a rock to the bottom where you almost can't find it like I did?????

Lucky the Mil Pro has the "Coast Guard" Orange dial or I may not have spotted it :-d


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thread is closed since yesterday was the last day for entries.;-)


----------

